# H: OOP Forgeworld Mars pattern Baneblade W: £payal£



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

I've got what is now a long oop forgeworld mars pattern baneblade - the first commercial available super-heavy from FW. I got it 12 years ago when I was a staff member and have never finished it.




























Needs a little tlc from a dedicated treadhead.

£100 + P&P (willing to negotiate, but not interested in trades)

A rare opportunity to get hold of an historic model!


----------

